# Moving out to Spain



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

Good evening

Only just joined this site as my wife and I are moving to Asturias in a couple of weeks.
We will be travelling through France with horses, then again with the rest of the animals. Then over on the ferry from Poole with the farm equipment.
Each time I will be travelling from Gijon to Poole with an empty horsebox back home for more stuff.
Was wondering if anyone on here needs to return or ship anything over to the UK?

This is not a business proposition or a way of making money, just offering an empty lorry a donation towards fuel would be good.

Will be travelling from Poole up country to Mid Wales.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fevmor said:


> Good evening
> 
> Only just joined this site as my wife and I are moving to Asturias in a couple of weeks.
> We will be travelling through France with horses, then again with the rest of the animals. Then over on the ferry from Poole with the farm equipment.
> ...


Not interested in the offer you make, although it's a great idea as I'm in Madrid, but I am interested in your move to Asturias. I know parts of Cantabria quite well and the Basque country, but have only been to Asturias a couple of times. Last year we spent 10 days there, in the Luarca area mainly, and both my husband and I loved it. Will you be living in Gijón? We spent a few days there some years ago. What attracted you to Asturias? Hope you don't mind the questions, but I have a vague idea of maybe retiring to that area...


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

*Asturias*

Good evening

My wife lived in Spain for a few years teaching English.
We have had enough of Welsh rain and looked for somewhere we could still farm but maybe have either less rain or at least have the rain a little warmer.

We have views over the hills here in Wales so really wanted the same but more, so we first looked at Cantabria and then were drawn to the Picos.

We have purchased a nice stone house with 15 acres in the hills above Cangas de Onis, overlooking the national park.
All off grid and with woodland so I can continue my green woodworking.

Close enough to the ferry to still do shows in England and yet remote enough to feel enclosed by the mountains.

I have a lot of Spanish to learn but my wife can speak it very well.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Not interested in your offer either, but just sounds fantastic what the two of you are about to do and wish you the very best of luck with your venture. Do tell us more in the future.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't need anything moving either, but I'm just curious! I've seen people mobbing their pets, and getting pet passports, etc.

What do you need to move livestock, there must be a lot of paperwork involved to prevent diseases being carried abroad, etc? I know there can even be pretty strict regulations for the movement of farm equipment and plants, seeds, etc., again to prevent the spread of disease. 

I would just have imagined that livestock would be something you'd sell and buy new at the other end!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Gosh, it must rain a boatload in Wales for the north of Spain to be considered less rainy. 

Welcome to the north!


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

It has rained everyday here except for 1 since Christmas.
Don't mind some rain as it means good grass but the weather here is beyond bearable !
We came over in mid Jan with our furniture and it was bright during the day and really cold at night. Proper weather!
Here in Wales we live at the bottom of a hill, never out of our wellingtons. Our new home is on high winter pasture with views of snowcapped mountains and two miles from the nearest village. Bliss


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

All the paperwork for the animals doesn't seem too onerous. Because we are moving home and not exporting them for economic gain it is a lot simpler. Would have been easier to not take them but very hard to find a home for a twenty year old cat, over sensitive collie , friendly but smelly billy goat and a toothless pony.
Just couldn't do it so that is why we are having to make two trips through France rather than catching the ferry to Gijon !


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

fevmor said:


> All the paperwork for the animals doesn't seem too onerous. Because we are moving home and not exporting them for economic gain it is a lot simpler. Would have been easier to not take them but very hard to find a home for a twenty year old cat, over sensitive collie , friendly but smelly billy goat and a toothless pony.
> Just couldn't do it so that is why we are having to make two trips through France rather than catching the ferry to Gijon !


Haha, that makes sense now-unusual pets! I think I was picturing half a dozen horses, a flock of sheep, a herd of cows......on a full farming basis!

Safe trip!


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

fevmor said:


> All the paperwork for the animals doesn't seem too onerous. Because we are moving home and not exporting them for economic gain it is a lot simpler. Would have been easier to not take them but very hard to find a home for a twenty year old cat, over sensitive collie , friendly but smelly billy goat and a toothless pony.
> Just couldn't do it so that is why we are having to make two trips through France rather than catching the ferry to Gijon !


I think that it is wonderful that you are taking these animals with you. 
I moved from England to Vancouver, BC, Canada in 84. Was supposed to be for one year. Still here, but now in Victoria.
I wish you all the best for the future and hope your move goes smoothly.


----------

